# John deere 4100



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Hard starter in the winter since stored in Barn unheated. How much does a Block heater go for it?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Your glow plugs working ok? of course your in Minn. so I guess you are talking temps zero and below correct? 

Mine has been excellent in the cold single digits at times...Power Service used in abundance....

I do spoil it however, it mostly stays in a warm garage...

Ducati


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think glow plugs are fine. Is serviced every year


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

farmallmaniac, well come to Tractor Forum! :friends: Great to have another new member and Deere fan! :thumbsup: 

Your 4100 requires the following items to install the block heater:

part # AM101390 Adaptor Parts Eng Coolant Heater $47.18 

part # AR87167 HEATER,ENG COOLANT, ASSY FIELD) $52.53


The installation will require you to clean the powder coat off the engine block were the flange bolts on so as to leave a nice clean and smooth gasket surface. Drain the radiator and then remove the drain plug in the block adjacent to the block heater mounts. Take a punch and carefully tap the freeze plug out of its water jacket hole. Be sure to grab it with a pair of pliers turn it sideways and pull it out and be carefull not to drop down inside the block. Carefully thread the block heater into the flange in a jaw shielded vice and then bolt the flange to engine block. To my knowledge the thermostat is self bleeding so the system shouldn't require purging air from the system when you re-fill it. 


Here is the parts diagram to give you an idea of how they go together and what they look like. Good luck and have fun on the install!


<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP40/MP4066_________UN01JAN94.gif">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hey chief we did end up gettin block heater...
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hope I was able to lend a helping hand. Did you order one and install it yourself?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no way lol we had dealer. I didnt wanna mess with something like that lol
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I purchased and installed mine myself. Makes a BIG difference is warm up times and smoking during warm up. Glad I decided to get it! :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How long did it take you to put it on? How hard?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I purchased and installed mine myself. Makes a BIG difference is warm up times and smoking during warm up. Glad I decided to get it! :thumbsup: *


Hey Chief,

Does it get cold by you? I serious -just curious ::smoking: 

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Hey Chief,
> 
> Does it get cold by you? I serious -just curious ::smoking:
> ...


It gets down in the teens during the winter and sometimes single digits. I don't absolutely need one as I keep my tractor in the basement garage which is heated but it sure does warm up much faster when I plug it in for an hour before I start and much less smoke in my basement.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

basement garage? my grandpa has sumthing like that. thats where the bar is 
Ryan


----------



## barkman49 (Feb 4, 2011)

*glow plugs*

this may be a foolish question but where are the glow plugs and how do you check to tell if they are working


----------



## 70ratluver (Jan 12, 2012)

*4100 hard to start*



barkman49 said:


> this may be a foolish question but where are the glow plugs and how do you check to tell if they are working


mine is hard to start too any suggestions


----------



## barkman49 (Feb 4, 2011)

I replaced the glow plugs and the two relays and now it starts up fine It isn't an eazy job need to be very flexable it was about 300.00 for all the parts but I know that they are all new so I shouldn't have a problem down the road. I found out that to check the glow plugs you need to check the resistance at the plugs and the relays that is also why I put all new parts in .I don't know how to check the resistance. But I checked the golw plugs and the had power to them even when the tractor was running so I figured that the glow plugs where burnt out but I am not sure I can't tell just by looking at them.


----------



## 70ratluver (Jan 12, 2012)

70ratluver said:


> mine is hard to start too any suggestions


Is there a glow plug relay on the 4100? i checked voltage at the glow plugs and had 12-13 volts. Even after running the voltage was still 12-13 volts. Shouldn't the voltage go to 0 after engine warm up?


----------



## barkman49 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes there is a glow plug relay on a 4100 it is on the firewall behind the plastic panal on the right side if you are on the seat and the controler is in the front in front of the radator it bolts to a metal frame if you buy a new one you will be able to tell what it looks like . and yes the glow plugs should not have power to them when the engine is warmed up the controler is also a timer and if the plugs have power to them I would think they would burn out and not work . the temp. yesterday was around 13 degrees F and I started it up and it started with not problem at all . You need to check the resitance (ohms) to be able to tell if the plugs and relys are working or not. I just replaced all the three glow plugs and the two relays so that way I have all new parts so i thought that way if one part was bad it may have made the others bad also , And that did work.


----------



## 70ratluver (Jan 12, 2012)

*4100 glow plugs*

hey barkman49, i appreciate the help, im ordering the glow plugs and relays. something tells me the timer relay is sticking causing the gp's to stay on even after start up. i checked resistence on the gp controler relay and it showed no resistence. ill check the other relay and go from there. thanks alot.


----------



## barkman49 (Feb 4, 2011)

you are welcome glad I could help you


----------



## paso25 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a JD 4100 with the same problem. Could you let me know where you ordered them. 
I have looked a lot but I'm not sure I'm looking at the correct part.
Thanks for you help.
Irv Pollard


----------



## barkman49 (Feb 4, 2011)

I ordered mine from the John deere dealer I just called and they sent me the parts Hope this helps you find the parts


----------



## coldowner (Feb 23, 2015)

*4100*

why is it when I asked the dealer they didn't show a listed block heater for my 2000 4100??
so I bought one of these magnetic block heaters, where do you put it? wont fit on the oil pan, I stuck it on the side of the block under the exhaust manifold for now. any ideas


----------

